# Small dings in alloy bodywork.



## 124784 (Jun 18, 2009)

Can anyone recommend how I repair some small dents in the alloy bodywork of my Burstner. The dents are about a 10p piece in size and were caused by a mad lawnmower man flicking up stones with his ride-on mower in a campsite in France. Can live with them I guess but would prefer not to.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi try one of the paintless dent removal firms, i own a bodyshop but still use a local guy on certain stuff damm site cheaper than prepairing and painting, look under car body repairs in yellow pages


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I once covered one up with an amber reflection plate. It was on the side and low down.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

gnscloz said:


> hi try one of the paintless dent removal firms, i own a bodyshop but still use a local guy on certain stuff damm site cheaper than prepairing and painting, look under car body repairs in yellow pages


I don't think those techniques would work with a sandwich construction, you might get away with a good suck

Kev.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

they use glue sticks when no access is available different shape and sizes pull dents out then heat it up to remove glue stick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh, that's clever, bit like the weld rivets then, hmm, I sit corrected.

Kev.


----------

